# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android خلفيات خلفيات هاتف Nexus 5

## mohamed73

بدأت الهدايا بالخروج من نسخة أندرويد 4.4 التي أعلنت عنها غوغل أمس، حيث بدأت بعض التطبيقات الموجودة ضمن النسخة بالظهور، مثل اللانشر الذي ظهر اليوم، وبالطبع خلفيات الشاشة الرسمية الخاصة بهاتف Nexus 5.
لا يوجد الكثير مما يمكن أن يُقال هنا، الخلفيات عددها 8 وهي جميلة ومتنوعة، ومختلفة عمّا اعتدناه في خلفيات هواتف Nexus السابقة.          
تستطيع تحميل الخلفيات بحجمها الكامل كملف مضغوط الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------

